
Infinitesimal: How a Dangerous Mathematical Theory Shaped the Modern World - mathgenius
https://www.timeshighereducation.com/books/infinitesimal-how-a-dangerous-mathematical-theory-shaped-the-modern-world-by-amir-alexander/2013940.article
======
brudgers
It took me a bit to realize it was a book review. Until then the organization
and style didn't make much sense.

